# 33 weeks & admitted with preeclampsia/HELLP. Need advice!



## whiskey

Hi ladies, I've also posted this on another thread but would welcome your thoughts....

I've hit the 33 week mark. Unfortunately they found protein in my urine, problems with my liver and my blood pressure has risen so i have suspected preeclampsia/HELLP. 

I've been admitted to the hospital for closer monitoring. Only problem is that if the babies have to come out then I have to be transferred to a local
Hospital here as the private hospitals arent equipped to look after babies under 35 weeks. I'm so annoyed at my body! I've had such a great pregnancy so far, I can't believe it's failing me at the final hurdle! The babies are fine - little girl is measuring 4lb10oz and little boy is 3lb12oz. I really wanted our obgyn to deliver too but he won't be able to now. Weve just alwsys assumed all along that we'd be going private and haven't looked at all at the local hospitals here which i know are good, just very different. I'm going to see if I can persuade him to let me hold out as long as possible! 

My questions are - has anyone been diagnosed with preeclampsia and been able to hold off for any length of time? And had anyone delivered their twins at 33 weeks - what kind of NICU care will I be looking at?


----------



## Mrs Mc

Sorry, no experience or advice but just sending best wishes and hugs :flower::hugs:


----------



## ems1

Hi, sorry I have have no experience with preeclampsia but I delivered my boys at 33 weeks. They were 5lb7oz and 4lb7oz and just needed to learn to feed and grow. They were in SCBU for two weeks and had no breathing problems. Hope everything goes well for you. X


----------



## rory83coyotes

If you have HEllp you probably won't be able to hold out. I had pree twice and my sister had hellp. We were both delivered immediately as it can be very devestating if left untreated. 33 weeks is a good time for delivery in the terms of early delivery. My dd was born at 32 weeks and spent a month in nicu. She just had to grow and learn to eat. No breathing issues. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Bon18

33 weeks is great, I had mine this week at 33w5d and so far they're doing fantastic... Have you been given steriod shots just in case? I had them at 29 weeks and then another one two days before I delivered.


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Cant give any advice but wanted to send you :hugs: and luck whatever happens. x


----------



## Ste4mr

I had it from 29 weeks and managed to get to 37 weeks. Very high blood pressure, high uric acid levels and constant headaches and vision difficultys. 
Add on severe swelling and cramps.

I got sick of it after a while and wanted to give up but had to persevere as our hospital nicu was full and would have been sent elsewhere that would have been miles away.

They will do what they can to do whats best for your babies and will see it as if they can do better out then theyll bring them out if not then theyll let them be. Every day inside is one step closer to less Nicu time :)


----------



## CaliGirl35

Whiskey- I don't have the same thing as you, but I just got out from an overnight in the hospital! I posted a thread, and you can read it there, but you need to be proactive and let them know that you want the steroids for the babies lungs... its very important. And they like you to have that 48 hours before delivery for the full effect to work. My Dr. told us that you can literally look across the nicu and see a difference in the premie babies that have had the steroids vs the ones who didn't... And that even still if we had the girls now, to plan on them being there for a few weeks time.

I too am upset with my body... why now? I know its a lot of weight on my (normally) little frame, but still.... 

Interesting, our babies are almost the same sizes! Are they concerned with the 1lb difference between them? Exactly how far are you? Fingers crossed that they can monitor you and keep you on bed rest for a couple weeks before you have to deliver. :hugs: 
Are you having them vaginally or a section?


----------



## mommy2010

whiskey said:


> Hi ladies, I've also posted this on another thread but would welcome your thoughts....
> 
> I've hit the 33 week mark. Unfortunately they found protein in my urine, problems with my liver and my blood pressure has risen so i have suspected preeclampsia/HELLP.
> 
> I've been admitted to the hospital for closer monitoring. Only problem is that if the babies have to come out then I have to be transferred to a local
> Hospital here as the private hospitals arent equipped to look after babies under 35 weeks. I'm so annoyed at my body! I've had such a great pregnancy so far, I can't believe it's failing me at the final hurdle! The babies are fine - little girl is measuring 4lb10oz and little boy is 3lb12oz. I really wanted our obgyn to deliver too but he won't be able to now. Weve just alwsys assumed all along that we'd be going private and haven't looked at all at the local hospitals here which i know are good, just very different. I'm going to see if I can persuade him to let me hold out as long as possible!
> 
> My questions are - has anyone been diagnosed with preeclampsia and been able to hold off for any length of time? And had anyone delivered their twins at 33 weeks - what kind of NICU care will I be looking at?

ive recently just come out of hospital there was a lady in there with preclamsia and thy were inducing her as its a very serious matter she only had a slight case of it but its better for mom and baby to have them on the outside world. 

my mom had preclamsia whilst having me i was born at 34 weeks . but my mom left it that long fluid had spread to her long and she ended up on a life support machine for a week . it can get very serious your better off having your babies now . i wernt a twin but at 34 weeks i was in icu for 2 weeks and not needing lots of speacial care either just a feeding tube and oxygen to strenthen my lungs you and ur babies will be fine gd weights to :)


----------



## whiskey

Hi ladies, thanks so much for your replies and well wishes. I'm still in hospital. Blood pressure is lowering and will get results from my recent round of tests tomorrow. Fingers crossed I can persuade the doc to let me keep them cooking a bit longer! But - what will be, will be! 

Cali - looks like we posted our threads about our hospital stays at the same time! I'm 33 weeks and 2 days. I've already had the steroid shots just in case. How are you doing with everything? Are you resting up? Can't believe we've both had such great pregnancies right until the end! My doctor isn't worried at all about the weight difference as long as they both continue to grow. We're lucky that they're decent weights. 
I'll definitely be having a c-section as both are breech. You?


----------



## ANC

I had a horrible pregnancy and was overnight in the hospital eventually at 31 weeks for pre e.our goal was 34 weeks.babies growth started to slow too and I made it to 34 weeks 3 days.I was sick and miserable not something you want to let continue.got two rounds of steroids.babies were super healthy no oxygen and only a 9 day nicu stay to grow.even my under 4 pounder came home early


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hey Whiskey- I'm doing ok, doing the bed rest thing. Which is hard because I don't love being dependent on other people... just keep telling myself, it's for the girls!! My Dr. is not concerned with the weight difference either as long as they are growing, so that reassuring! I too will have a section, I have one breech and one head down, Head down is now the A baby.... BUT when they went to check and see if I am dilated they said that they felt "small parts" ummm WHAT?! Apparently they could feel the toes of the B baby, so its to risky to try a vaginal delivery. When I asked if this was normal for them to feel, she said yes since your dilated. I told her I was not going to lie, hearing that weirded me the hell out!! LOL 

How you holding up?? Any new news? I'm keeping my FX for you that the DR can let you go a few more days... hopefully get you to the 34 week mark..


----------



## tassie girl

hey whiskey

hope everything goes ok with your tests, i haven't had pre eclampsia i just know its something they take quite seriously in the uk.

what symptoms did you have? i hope it all goes ok x


----------



## whiskey

Hi ladies,

A little update. I've been transferred to a local hospital where they're keeping a close eye on me. I basically have a variation of preeclampsia called HELLP. My liver have stabilised but my platelets are lowering every day which is not good if you're having a c-section. So they've agreed to closely monitor me and keep the babies where they are until my playlets lower to a point where it's better for me to have them out. So it's a bit of a waiting game! 

My symptoms started with itchy hands and feet (apparently liver related) then tests showed high blood pressure and protein in my urine. My doctor caught it pretty early thankfully. 

I'm finding the whole thing a bit stressful not knowing when I'm going to be whipped into theatre. I really need to concentrate on the fact that I get to meet my babies soon and even though it hasn't been the ideal end of my pregnancy, it's not the end of the world! Easier said than done! This whole twin pregnancy thing is tough! 

How are you holding out Caligirl?


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hey Whiskey- how are you doing? Any new news on you end? How are your platelets? Are they still keeping you in the hospital?

I still have another week of bed rest... and I am soooo over it already. I don't do well being on restriction!! LOL I am so sore lately, my belly feel stretched to the MAX!! The girls are constantly under my ribs, and must be shoving my lungs up as well... I'm having a harder time breathing..I'm getting more and more anxious about the section as well :(


----------



## whiskey

Hi Caligirl,

I'm still here! Just at 34 weeks 1 day. They're keeping a close eye on my platelets and liver which has flunctuated a bit but not enough to have to get them out yet. If I make it to next Friday then I can move back to my own private doctor and the babies won't need too much special care so fingers crossed. It's really frustrating. I feel perfectly fine so I think I'm still in denial that there is a major issue! The babies are still quite happy staying put so I'm hoping I last as long as possible!
How's the home rest going?? It's really tough doing nothing! Just think - every day extra is awesome. When is your next doctors appointment? I really want another scan so I can check the weight difference between the two of them!


----------



## whiskey

Oh, I'm starting to freak out about the c-section too! We need survival tactics!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hey Whiskey how are you doing?? Few more days and you get to go to your own Dr.!! Or at that point, have them! :) Why do they not need special care if you make it to Friday... Just if they are born do you mean? Are you dilated at all?

I'm at the point now where I can't enjoy the end and its sad I feel this way.. but I'm sooo uncomfortable and always in pain, either my ribs, or my back.. Usually BOTH!! So I'm just ready for them to be here!!

I go in today ( it's midnight here right now, can't sleep as usual, LOL) so we will see what she has to say.. be interesting to see if I am dilated more..

If you found anything to help you not freak out more and worse about the section, Please SHARE!! ;) I'm getting worse as the time gets closer. I keep googling, and finding all the horror stories. :nope: not good.


----------



## whiskey

Hi Caligirl, how did your appointment go? Everything ok?
My liver and platelets are stable enough to be able to be transferred back to my OBGYN and private hospital on Friday which I'm delighted about. I'll be 35 weeks on Friday which means if the babies do need some additional care, the private hospital are equipped to deal with it. 
So my own doc wants to try and get me to 36 weeks with a view to getting them out on Sept 10th. I'd be amazed if I lasted that long but we shall see!

Ive started thinking about the actual c-section and I think the main difference between us and a lot of women who wrote those horror stories us that we know we're definitely getting one and so can mentally and physically prepare for it. 
Have you watched the UK tv show One Born Every Minute? They usually show a natural birth and c-section. (it's on YouTube). The c-section just looks like a very calm, quick procedure. I know the recovery will be harder but I keep thinking - thousands of people get a c-section every day. If they can do it, I can do it!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Oh that's great news!!! One more day! So when they transfer you, you still have to stay inpatient? You've gotta be over that at this point I'm sure?! The good news is you made it this far!!! Well done! Have they measured the babies at all lately? 

As for me , I am ready to be done!!! Lol I so Tuesday I went in for appt. They didn't let Dr know what time it was, so she wasn't there... nice. But the girls were good, however their fluid is low... 7.4cm on one and 5.5cm so they had me back for another one and nst yesterday... it was the same. I have to go back AGAIN today for yet another with a measurement check as well... I'm drinking a ton, but it doesn't seem to make a difference. I'm in the bathroom every 20 min, but that's about the only change!! Lol so I'm just hoping that they are fine and not to get admitted at this point! I'll keep you updated.. 

As for that show, no I haven't seen that one, but I've seen make room for multiples.. and I know, women do it all the time.... I've had a few friends that have as well... but its not helping my anxiety, lol!! Strapped to a table, and getting sliced open.. nope, don't love that idea!!! :)


----------

